# PSD Dateien in mehrseitiges PDF-Dokument



## molotroc (1. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ich möchte mehrere PSD-Dateien in ein mehrseitiges PDF-Dokument bringen ? Ist das mit Photoshop (in Kombination mit dem Adobe Acrobat Distiller) möglich, oder muss ich dazu doch QuarkXPress nehmen ? Soll angeblich möglich sein, jedoch kriege ich das nicht hin.


----------



## Neyman (5. Juni 2003)

hallo molotroc,

ich fürchte, es gibt in PS keine funktion, um eine PSD als mehrseitige PDF zu exportieren - zumindest nicht ohne acrobat distiller.
hast du schon einmal in die hilfe (F1) geguckt?
sonst probier doch mal den   -Button.

wo hast du das denn  mit dem exportieren/speichern als mehrseitige PDF gelesen/gehört/gesehen?

good luck


----------



## molotroc (5. Juni 2003)

Hi,
habe ja den acrobat distiller aber weiss nicht wie das funktionieren soll. Mit der Hilfe komme ich nicht weiter -wahrschienlich liegts daran, dass die in englisch ist. Um mit dem Suchen-Button hats auch nicht geklappt.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (5. Juni 2003)

*Druck ablassen*

Also,
Wenn Du den Distiller hast, ist das eigentlich kein Prbelem.
Du hast Deine PSD-Datei erstmal in separate Dateien - eine für jede Ebene - gesichert. Als Dateiformat empfehle ich *.tif
Die Einzelnen Bilder imprtiorst Du dann in ein Programm, welches Dir das erzeugen mehrseitiger Dokumente ermöglicht, am besten QuarkXPress oder auch Adobe Indesign. Zur Not geht es auch mit Word (bäääh!).
Dann Druckst Du Dein Dokument und schickst den Druckauftrag an den Distiller - der lässt sich nämlich als Drucker auswählen. Dann haste Deine Datei.


----------

